# Ebay dirt cheap flash memory cards,buyers be aware !



## nycsurfer (Mar 8, 2009)

Due to the increasing demands on those high capicity SD/USB memory cards needed for newer head units and digital camera ,selling fake memory cards has become a large business on ebay and very profitable,few of my local car audio peeps are experience problems with those cards,I think it's a good idea for me to inform the forum members on this issue.

The truth is that there is no way a real high capacity memory card can be priced that low at the moment ,those dirt cheap memory cards are re-mapped and re-assembled low quality and low capicity cards that can be purchased for less than $2 dollar in South China 

Read the related articles on this site and use their software to run a check on your sd card if you happen to buy one from them
http://fightflashfraud.wordpress.com/the-fake-flash-problem/


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Always buy from authorized resellers like B&H.

Also, if you go to a place like Best Buy, you might want to take your camera along (or something similar) to put the card into while still in the store if you suspect any tampering. If the package looks like it has been returned, there could be a fake card inside with the correct label.

There are tales out there of people buying SanDisk Extreme IIIs, getting home only to find a blue, 256MB card in the box...

I ONLY buy memory from places I can trust. Don't try to save a little...buy from reputable dealers ONLY. If an item's location is China, Taiwan, etc DON'T buy it!!!!


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Jun 5, 2009)

i agree i only buy from reputable places prices are cheap now adays new egg or amazon cant go wrong


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

+1 i bought a sony duo stick a few years back for my psp. 1 day later it didn't work, and could never get intouch with the seller.


----------

